
Make Your Own AngularJS, Part 1: Scopes And Digest - falava
http://teropa.info/blog/2013/11/03/make-your-own-angular-part-1-scopes-and-digest.html
======
marutib
I think your website has become to heavy because of multiple JSbin embeds. Can
you lazy load them on scroll ? The present experience is very slow

